
Ask HN: Hub for links to educational documents? - Hoagy
So many pdfs and lectures series get posted here, but is there a central repository where you could see a full range of available online resources for learning about a wide range of topics?
======
jonkiddy
Google Scholar [https://scholar.google.com/](https://scholar.google.com/)

